# manufactor for t shirts



## charliebrown91 (Apr 22, 2013)

i have designs, logo, and name for my t shirt line but im looking for manufactors my t shirts and screen print my brand logo or name in the shirt (like forever21, c&c) for a cheap price.. thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It doesn't sound like you need a "manufacturer" per se, it sounds like you just need a company to print your t-shirts 

You can find lots of local screen printers in Google or you can check at PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## charliebrown91 (Apr 22, 2013)

is it possible to buy blank t shirts with my label??


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Charlie Brown 91, where are you located? Put this in your Profile. When you do and you post something like this, people close to you will respond. 

If you're too far, and you want something cheap the people who are far are wasting their time since you have to add shipping cost.


----------

